#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  ES-BUILDER- Database & pers. info manager για ολους

## JTB

Για όσους γνωρίζουν από databases υπάρχει ένα κορυφαίο πρόγραμμα το Filemaker που πραγματικά λύνει τα χέρια σε όσους αποφασίσουν να ασχοληθούν αρκετά μαζί του... Στο πνεύμα όμως της οικονομικής κρίσης πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι η βασική έκδοση κάνει περίπου 350 ευρώ.
Οπότε καλό και το μπακαλόχαρτο...

Πολύ πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα ένα παρόμοιο πρόγραμμα με δωρεάν έκδοση και με έκδοση προς αγορά, με μόλις 20 ευρώ περίπου και είναι πολύ καλό... Ηδη ξεκίνησα να το χρησιμοποιώ και νομίζω ότι μπορεί να αποτελέσει σοβαρό εργαλείο. Βγαίνει και σε portable έκδοση

Ρίξτε μια ματιά... ειδικά όσοι έχουν μεράκι για μικρές εφαρμογές που δουλεύουν πραγματικά.

www.es-builder.com

----------

